# Help: Aluminum window repair (Sash screw thread stripped)



## Khufudude (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello, I broke a window pane in my new house with old single hung aluminum casement windows . Discovered that I needed to replace the Channel Balances (block & tackle 1710) as well as Top sash cams b/c the plastic shoes and sash cams were broken.

Anyway, I took out the sash and disassembled it to help remove all glass, adhesive, aluminum trim "glazing" and plastic cams. Then, I (Mistake?) :vs_worry: put the 4 sides of sash back together and used the same screws on top (but without the plastic cam. I stripped the 'threads' where screw connects sides to the top of sash (Pics are each side of the Top piece)


















Any suggestions on what to do would be great. :smile: I could probably replace the top sash piece (or whole sash) but i havent had success finding window parts locally (Tampa, Fl) and Time is a factor (online order)


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Re stripped threads, those were self-tapping screws, just look for some longer ones. You might have also found that the screws on one side were left-hand, and the other side right-hand threads. When you look for longer screws, all right-hand will be fine.

For balances and new cams there are a bunch of window-parts companies on the internet:
http://swisco.com
http://blainewindow.com/
http://wrhardware.com/
http://windowrepairparts.us/

I've found that balances are not something you can get quickly, I think perhaps there are so many sizes and varieties of top and bottom ends for the balances that they are more or less all custom made to order. Plan on at least a couple weeks.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by "cam" , it usually refers to a locking disc in the channel shoe . 
There is an old "Indian" trick to repair those stripped threads . Simply pinch the thread channel _smaller_ ( plyers).

The only possibilities on quickly acquiring window parts that I know would be :

1 . You know the brand & there is a local dealer .

2. You have a specialty hardware business in your area .

3 . You have a Habitat for Humanity type salvage store in your area .


----------



## Khufudude (Oct 3, 2015)

Plastic "Top Sash Guide" or "Sash Cam" for sash to slide correctley with block and tackle style channel balances. Plastic pieces on b&t ("shoes") and sash mush be compatible.

Thanks @dd57chevy and @ChuckF.
I will try plyers and longer screws first. got some sugg. around the web about using red threadlock or poss. JB-weld (thin coat) and re-threading. But i'll try this first.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Don't know your location but in my area the only brand that uses that type of corner guide is Acorn . Not sure if they are in business anymore . 
Probably the best place to get them is Blaine Window Hdwe .


----------



## DonnaPal (Nov 4, 2015)

ChuckF. said:


> I've found that balances are not something you can get quickly, I think perhaps there are so many sizes and varieties of top and bottom ends for the balances that they are more or less all custom made to order. Plan on at least a couple weeks.


Hi, my name is Donna from SWISCO. Just wanted to let you know that we stock an extensive inventory of window balances. All our orders are shipped within three business days and expedited orders are shipped on the same business day.

Let me know if you need any helping choosing replacement window hardware. I would need to see a picture of your existing balance, specifically the top and bottom plastic attachments to suggest which balance you need to order.


----------



## Khufudude (Oct 3, 2015)

*Update: Sorry for the delay*

Hey guys I really appreciate all the advice. Just for closure:
I found my way to a local specialty hardware store and she (the manager) was able to match the top sash guides (cams), and plastic shoes for the block & tackles from my old broken/brittle ones. With the certainty now that they were all compatible and right fit (for my channels/frame), I re-assembled the sash (w/adhesive) and the 'guides' at the same time. I just used (1/4") longer screws (in the areas I was asking about/OP). All went well:biggrin2:

Everything turned out better than expected. Improved my caulk gun skills :vs_cool: , was able to replace (cut/scribe/silicone) the old style aluminum trim (also found at same store) to keep matching the other (10) windows at my house. And I since replaced old b&t/guides in 2 other windows. Thanks!


----------

